
Open AWS S3 storage bucket just made 30k potheads' privacy go up in smoke - heyyyouu
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/23/thsuite_data_exposed/
======
maximente
how "medical" is the data? HIPAA medical?

if so this is actually a decent opportunity for any relevant state attorneys
general to annihilate this company and show some teeth when it comes to data
breaches.

otherwise i'm so numb to this i'd just roll my eyes at 30K, i mean, there are
probably 30k individuals exposed per hour at this rate.

